# Rod Cleaning



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Just thought I would post my favorite rod cleaning ritual, which takes place every December.

Soft Scrub with Bleach: Makes cork handles look like brand new
Pledge: Shines up the graphite and takes off all the gunk and hard water spots

5 minutes every December will keep a rod looking right off the shelf for Spring.

Anyone else have any special mojo?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I do the pledge thing, but the cork, I like the patina. But then again, several of my handles are NOT cork.
I hear what you are saying and that is cool. I fish year round so no need for squeaky clean cork.....What about you line?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol works great. On the cork, spray with alcohol, let it sit for a minute then rug it off with the coarse side of a scotchguard scrubber spunge. Then wipe down with a dry rag. I sure as hell dont clean my rods but done in a thousand times in the shop.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've yet to clean my rods but i've heard toothpaste works well for cleaning the cork. The fine granules do the trick I guess. Makes sense. Anyone tried it?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

nate1031 said:


> I've yet to clean my rods but i've heard toothpaste works well for cleaning the cork. The fine granules do the trick I guess. Makes sense. Anyone tried it?


Sure, and don't forget most tooth paste has some what BLEACH in it (whiter teeth) It works great, also paint on walls, shining silver...etc.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I break my rods before I ever get to the point where they need to be cleaned :mrgreen:


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> I break my rods before I ever get to the point where they need to be cleaned :mrgreen:


Dude, same with me lately. I went years without breaking a rod but I've broken two in the past few months. Kick me in the face.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I just wanted to add...DAWN DISH SOAP. It does cut grease which is usually the case with hands. Dawn and a scotch pad...good as new!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Dude, same with me lately. I went years without breaking a rod but I've broken two in the past few months. Kick me in the face.


If you get kicked in the face I get to have bruce lee pound on my face for a week. I broke like 8 rods this year and over 10 last year.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I like my graphite to look sharp but I like a cork that looks used. Gives your rod a little more character.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> > Dude, same with me lately. I went years without breaking a rod but I've broken two in the past few months. Kick me in the face.
> 
> 
> If you get kicked in the face I get to have bruce lee pound on my face for a week. I broke like 8 rods this year and over 10 last year.


Dang son! Those warranties getting pricy or what? How has your experience been with getting them swapped out? Time, etc? Write it here or PM me. I'm always curious how each company is to work with.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> If you get kicked in the face I get to have bruce lee pound on my face for a week. I broke like 8 rods this year and over 10 last year.


You should try not setting the hook quite as hard.

In the last 18 years of fly fishing I have broken one rod, about 2" from the tip.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Setting the hook? I wish I could use that as an excuse! Its usually 3/0 split shot and tailgates.

Sage - Very quick turn around (about 2 weeks max) - $30 charge

Redington - Same as Sage (owned by same parent company)

Winston - About a week or two slower than Sage. You will have to pay a hefty charge for rods that aren't registered by the original owner or older model Im6 rods (pre WT)

Scott. Depends on the type of rod. Rods with sleeve ferrules are about the same as winston, rods with internal ferrules (such as G, G2, STS, S3) take much longer. Broken section has to be re-built to match rod because they are not universal. Each section is custom made for each rod. Usually 1-2 months with these rods

Orvis - Usually couple weeks

Thomas & Thomas - Might as well buy a new rod. 6 months to a year.

St Croix. Similar to Redington. Pretty quick but they change their models around a lot so there is no telling what rod you are going to get back.

Hope this helps. These are the rod companies I am familiar with. Never dealt with G.Loomis or TFO much. I have heard great things about the Expeditor program from G.Loomis and I don't own (or ever will) TFO.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

First off I have to say in the 25+ years I have been ff, ONCE also and that was because a lightening storm moved in VERY quick and I had to get off the water.

As far as warranty returns, the time of year is going to be a BIG factor.
Sent my T3 in for new cork and it too ONE WEEK. Sent the Winston in as the ferrule was wearing out, 10 days BOTH in the winter. TFO in the spring...took a month and a half.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> St Croix. Similar to Redington. Pretty quick but they change their models around a lot so there is no telling what rod you are going to get back.


The two times that St Croix has changed the models they returned a higher end rod. The only time I was displeased was when I returned a 2WT and they sent back a 3WT saying they no longer made a 2WT in that model. But the rod was a higher quality rod, so not much to complain about. Sent it back through Sportsmans Warehouse and there wasn't any charge and got the rod back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I should take a little better care of my gear. Most of the time I just wipe down my gear while sitting at the truck waiting for the guys and gals I'm fishing with to return back to the vehicle. The times I have wiped down my gear at home my wife freaks out because the family room is covered in fly rods. I have never counted how many rods I have although it would be a lengthy project to clean them all. Last night I found a 10 foot 5 weight G-Loomis I bought at Anglers Inn in Orem a few years ago still in plastic wrap. I forgot I owned it and while I was cleaning the mechanical room at my house it fell over and hit me in the head.


----------

